# [2010] Great Massage in St. Maarten



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 17, 2010)

We will be in St. Maarten in a few weeks.  My wife loves a good massage.  Any suggestions for a good place on the island?   Thanks.


----------



## JMSH (Feb 18, 2010)

My wife gave me a great massage, with a happy ending as I recall.......not really appropriate but just for a little laughter!!!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 18, 2010)

JMSH said:


> My wife gave me a great massage, with a happy ending as I recall.......not really appropriate but just for a little laughter!!!



:rofl:   Just looking for a place for my wife with a happy, beginning, and middle.  Leave the happy ending to me.  Massage does not seem to be a big thing on the island.  Most caribeean places we have been to you can get a great massage on the beach.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 18, 2010)

JMSH said:


> My wife gave me a great massage, with a happy ending as I recall.......not really appropriate but just for a little laughter!!!



Consider this my virtual slap on your wrist


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I answered my own question with a little more web research.  La Sammana on the french side has a spa that offers every kind of massage imaginable. It is an upscale resort with a beautiful location.  We have been at their restaurant and it is a nice restaurant.  We will probably give their spa a try.


----------



## JMSH (Feb 18, 2010)

On a serious note I belive ther are places on Orient Beach that provides massage.


----------



## KathyA (Feb 19, 2010)

L'Aqualigne spa at Pelican Resort gives awesome massages.  Also fantastic pedicures.


----------



## deemac (Feb 21, 2010)

KathyA said:


> L'Aqualigne spa at Pelican Resort gives awesome massages.  Also fantastic pedicures.



I agree TOTALLY.   Medical manicures are also great.


----------



## wietje (Oct 11, 2012)

*St.Maarten Onsite Massage*

We were looking into st.maarten onsite massage service which we found on Google  - My husband was a little apprehensive because  but it turned out to be a very interesting  professional massage that we enjoyed - We tried Orient beach as well and there is a spa in cupecoy that do it with a great view ........


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 11, 2012)

We stayed at Royal Islander Club La Plage on Maho Bay last month and spent a lot of time on the beach in the late afternoons. There were always two or three ladies coming around asking if you wanted a massage.


----------

